

Facebook Continues to Sail Its Own Little Web - qhoxie
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Facebook_Continues_to_Sail_Its_Own_Little_Web

======
iamdave
I've got to agree 110% with the notion that Facebook should probably work on
it's output more than it's input. It's too easy to say they're kind of moving
away from users, but that's just how it feels.

More and more features are being added that few people actively use other than
developers and advertisers. Who was it, ReadWriteWeb that discovered there
were very few applications built around actually networking versus games, and
widgets that really do nothing but parse data (though some great applications
have come out of that realm of development; Last.FM, Pandora, Delicious to
name a few).

But at the same time, it really is kind of hard to see where Facebook is
going, or trying to go. Ostensibly an Internet within the Internet is the only
thing one can say because that's just how it seems, though I've got to go back
to my original argument that echoes what's being said here: Facebook needs to
focus on output more. The internet is open, and fwiw, Beacon, Live Search,
things like this really relies little on user-to-user interaction.

We'll see I suppose.

------
Herring
To _weave_ dammit.

